# Building a Titan



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And so when my younger brother decided he'd had enough of his usual opponent decimating his army with Phantom Titan badness, he decided it was time to work towards equalizing the field. 

Enter the Warhound Scout Titan, Chaos alignment. He ordered it and once it arrived, handed it to the best hobbyist he knew! :so_happy: 



Sadly, they declined the job. So I took it instead! 

Here's the pile of junk it started as: 










After a lot of scrubbing and drying time, I decided to tackle the hardest part of the model first... the feet: 










As you can see by the nids alongside, thing's pretty damn big. One on the left is in progress, still missing most of the inlaid pistons present on the right one. I kept both feet flat primarily for stability. 


To be continued...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

You did tell him that the Phantom would munch his Warhound for breakfast I assume 

Anyhow, looking great so far - whose colours is it going to be in?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> You did tell him that the Phantom would munch his Warhound for breakfast I assume
> 
> Anyhow, looking great so far - whose colours is it going to be in?


Of course, he knows. This thing is to go toe to toe with his opponent's revenant titan, but he holds plans for a reaver in the future as well. You'll likely see that as well because he's a terrible hobbyist and we both know it. 


Most likely Alpha Legion, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Some work done on the legs. The general positioning: 










Added the pistons, this was irritating. I screwed the first one up by cutting it too short so I had to use it on the back. I was more careful from then on. 










Some playing with the armour plating. No glue yet, just to see how it looks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you should leave the armour plating on the legs off, and then paint it like a chicken :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I think you should leave the armour plating on the legs off, and then paint it like a chicken


If it was mine or I was being paid less, then I would. :so_happy:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Playing around with the body now.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And then this happened.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And then these:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The quality of the mold and the cast was excellent. Surface to surface contact was maximized in most of these joints, making pinning almost unnecessary. 

I used a hobby knife to hatch each surface before gluing and pinned the largest pieces for safety.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The next step was connecting the two big chunks. Transport isn't going to be a big issue, so I glued these. 










And checking out the armour plates, these not glued.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

All looking very neat. I look forward to seeing the finished model!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Attaching the arms, positioning the Turbo Laser to to be aiming and the mega Bolter at rest. 











Fixing the top armour plates was done around the same time. 




















Then attaching the smaller details was all that was left. The cockpit canopy and armour hood were left loose to allow access to the interior. 



















Once I get the word and weather permitting, I can begin painting it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Allways liked this model. Noce work so far. Same weapon selection that i have on my warhound. Very cool. The megabolter is a very underrated weapon. It can reap a fearful tally on marines.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Allways liked this model. Noce work so far. Same weapon selection that i have on my warhound. Very cool. The megabolter is a very underrated weapon. It can reap a fearful tally on marines.


Thanks.  

Its usual opponent will be eldar/dark eldar. Even so, the ability of the turbo laser to ignore cover and drop two destroyer templates will make it extremely useful in eliminating those annoying entrenched ranger units. The Megabolter is an excellent cleanup weapon, whether targeting squads or light vehicles. 

I've already advised my brother to maximize its damage by picking on weaker units rather than trying to go blow for blow with a pair of vastly superior eldar titans. :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh warhound building, that takes me back.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking good, mate, can't wait to see some paint on it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great Serp!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Weather wasn't too bad today, so I decided to get started. After a quick and amusing text message exchange with the client I confirmed Alpha Legion as the colour scheme. As such, the best colour to start with was going to be blue. 

For this, I turned to Army painter. The primer I used was Navy Blue, fortunately already in my possession due to the colours of my tyranid army. 

The armour plating, canopy and cockpit: 










Body and plating separate: 










And together:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a smurf titan. Give him a little white fluffy hat and you are ready to go.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Looks like a smurf titan. Give him a little white fluffy hat and you are ready to go.


Awww, if only. :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Smurf, it's a smurfing titan.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gave the entire model a drybrush of Sotek Green. 










Following this, a light wash of Drakenhoff Nightshade. 



















Once this was dry, I could begin to apply some details. To start with I began to apply Mechanicus Standard Grey to the armour trim in prep for some light metals to be drybrushed over them later. 










Once this is done I'll post a pic ready for the next stage.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And back, once the grey was painted in all the places I wanted, I applied a drybrush of boltgun metal, switching to the new equivalent about halfway through. Close enough. 










Following this, I gave a light shade of Nuln Oil almost entirely over the model. Was aiming for a dirty look, something I'll expand upon later once I have a few freehand markings applied in certain positions. I do not imagine Chaotic vehicles receiving the same care they would under Imperial control.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking very swish


----------

